# Eclipsefehler wenn while schleife keine methode beinhaltet



## herrpink (11. Feb 2009)

hi leute.
habe folgendes problem (oder fehler?) festgestellt:
wenn ich bsp.

while (true) {
if (ende.wurdeGedrueckt()) { system.out.print("jo"); }  [[wir haben in der schule ne eigene bibliothek]]
}

einbaue, läuft das programm nicht ordnungsgemäß, weil im "normalem" zustand in der while schleife nichts gemacht wird. wenn ich jetzt nur ein textfeld.setzeBenutzbar(false); hinzufüge, läuft die schleife ordnungsgemäß.
Aber weil so ein "Lückenfüller" ja wirklich unschön ist oder ich zum Teil gar nciht weis, was hinzugefügt werden muss, wollte ich euch fragen ob dieses Problem vielleicht in Eclipse behoben werden kann oder ggf. anders.

mfg, 
pink


----------



## Ebenius (11. Feb 2009)

Was bedeutet denn "läuft [...] nicht ordnungsgemäß"?


----------



## __zzz__ (11. Feb 2009)

Also bei mir läuft ne leere Endlosschleife (Eclipse 3.3).
Evtl. gibts bei dir ne Einstellung die deine Endlosschleife erkennt und deshalb den Fehler auslöst (?)


----------



## herrpink (12. Feb 2009)

nicht ordnungsgemäß heißt, dass er einfach die schleife quasi abbricht, also nicht überprüft ob zB ein Knopf gedrückt wurde.
ich werd nochmal in den einstellungen nachgucken, hatte aber bis jetzt nichts gefunden. (habe 3.4.1)
Wir benutzen in der Schule eine ältere Version von Eclipse und bei dieser kommt dieses Problem auch nicht vor...
wenn jemand noch was weis, ich freue mich auf antworten 

außerdem vielen dank schonmal
pink


----------



## SlaterB (12. Feb 2009)

vielleicht ist ende null und es gibt eine Exception, die du nicht ausgibst?
..


----------



## Wildcard (12. Feb 2009)

herrpink hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nicht ordnungsgemäß heißt, dass er einfach die schleife quasi abbricht, also nicht überprüft ob zB ein Knopf gedrückt wurde.
> ich werd nochmal in den einstellungen nachgucken, hatte aber bis jetzt nichts gefunden. (habe 3.4.1)


Da kannst du nichts einstellen. Nicht Eclipse führt dein Programm aus, sondern Java. Du kannst höchstens einstellen welches Java verwendet werden soll, aber der Fehler liegt sicherlich in deinem Programm, nicht in der Java VM.


----------

